# Leeeds



## Bingo (Aug 6, 2005)

Anyone in Leeds? Lived ere for about 4 years after having gravitated over from sunny Halifax, looking forward to Hyde Park Unity Day next Saturday... one of summer's highlights


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 6, 2005)

Yep I am in Bramley


----------



## Bingo (Aug 6, 2005)

Ya should get to Unity http://www.unityday.freeserve.co.uk/

What do ya think about the city centre? Used to be a lot better before big time redevelopment... bit soulless in my eyes...


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 6, 2005)

Em what is it? Is it a child friendly event?


I think I'm off to the Mela in Roundhay park tomorrow tho.


The developments in Leeds....


----------



## Bingo (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah its child friendly! lots of activities for kids    Would love to go to Mela but its me Sis's house warming...


----------



## bfg (Aug 6, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> I think I'm off to the Mela in Roundhay park tomorrow tho.




Metoo   

Should you notice a superbly tall fella getting his pockets drained by 3 7-10 yr old girls, drop over and sub mea fiver to keep me sustained will ya?


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 6, 2005)

bfg said:
			
		

> Metoo
> 
> Should you notice a superbly tall fella getting his pockets drained by 3 7-10 yr old girls, drop over and sub mea fiver to keep me sustained will ya?




Ha! You can sub *me* a fiver.

(With two crazy autistic boys aged 2 and 8.)


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 8, 2005)

i've been in leeds for maybe 3 years now. And i too will be visiting the unity day events.

if you see a really tall man who looks like he is enjoying life too much. say hello!

Personally i don't mind the developments in the centre, its got to grow. And i find leeds to be one of the most friendly places i've been to.

I bloody love it.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 11, 2005)

I've been in L**ds for a year now and living there next year. You can spot me in a bar in Headingley called Trio that I have been in twice and got chucked out once for being completely pissed out of my head and the only reason I didn't get chucked out the other time for the same reason is cos there were too many people in, which looking back must have been pretty embarrasing and is also the reason I only been in twice!


----------



## Emsy Babe (Aug 11, 2005)

I live near Leeds   
Havent been 2 Leeds for ages, good for shopping and a night out i know that!!


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 13, 2005)

This Hyde Park thing today?? (Looks out the window...) We'll see what the weathers doing!


----------



## Bingo (Aug 13, 2005)

come on its gonna be scorchio!


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 13, 2005)

Bingo said:
			
		

> come on its gonna be scorchio!


Hyde Park thing today?????


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 13, 2005)

Apparently.



What times? Will there be bouncy castles and dodgems?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 13, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> What times? Will there be bouncy castles and dodgems?


Dodgems?! Is this the Unity thing? Whats it about and whats there?


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 13, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Dodgems?! Is this the Unity thing? Whats it about and whats there?


I have no idea! I just got promised there are kids activities but wanted to find out what they were before I decided to go !


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 13, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> I have no idea! I just got promised there are kids activities but wanted to find out what they were before I decided to go !


Is it just for kids then or is it summat for adults too?


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 13, 2005)

*Confusion reigns!*

I dunno!!!! Ask 'Bingo' he's the one who told us about it!!


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 13, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> I dunno!!!! Ask 'Bingo' he's the one who told us about it!!


Useless!!!

Bingo where u gone?!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2005)

It was loads of bands and djs last time I went - there's plenty of stuff for kids too. It's organized by local co-op types and it's a damn good day out - you should all go!


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 13, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It was loads of bands and djs last time I went - there's plenty of stuff for kids too. It's organized by local co-op types and it's a damn good day out - you should all go!


Is it good to wander down on ur tod (and when you say DJs do you mean RnB/Hip Hop type shite?!)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Is it good to wander down on ur tod (and when you say DJs do you mean RnB/Hip Hop type shite?!)



Yeah, have a wander.   

I haven't been since I left Leeds, but it was more "Urban" - type music in my day. A bit of dub and reggae, some 'world', all sorts really. Don't worry, I don't think you'll find much rnb. It's not a huge event, but it's free, so it'd be rude not to take a look...


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh yes, will there be a burger van?


----------



## keithtalent (Aug 13, 2005)

Hope you guys are bringing your brollies   ! 
Ooh and if anyone knows where in the city I can score some 'OO' flour you'd be making a hungry boy very happy!


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 13, 2005)

keithtalent said:
			
		

> Hope you guys are bringing your brollies   !
> Ooh and if anyone knows where in the city I can score some 'OO' flour you'd be making a hungry boy very happy!


Whats 'OO' flour?!

And its just spittin very lightly at the mo but looks like its gonna shit it down any minute! I'm still contemplating whether to bother!


----------



## keithtalent (Aug 13, 2005)

'OO' flour is a type of flour used in Italian cookery for pizza and breads.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 13, 2005)

Whats wrong with plain flour?!


----------



## keithtalent (Aug 13, 2005)

Nowt wrong with a strong plain flour for bread etc but it falls apart when you try and cook pasta made with it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2005)

Bingo said:
			
		

> Ya should get to Unity http://www.unityday.freeserve.co.uk/



Looking through that site brought a few memories back - I'd almost forgotten that the Unity stuff happened in response to the '95 riots when the Newlands was burned down.
Interesting times...


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 13, 2005)

Well just been down the shop and got soaked so might have to give it a miss unless it gets better (what times the stuf onto?)


----------



## keithtalent (Aug 13, 2005)

Just noticed - the dog show starts at 3pm! Does anyone know if they'll be in fancy dress?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 13, 2005)

keithtalent said:
			
		

> Nowt wrong with a strong plain flour for bread etc but it falls apart when you try and cook pasta made with it.


Bit of a crazy idea but have you ever considered ready made pasta?!


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 13, 2005)

It has been pissing it down all day and I'm afraid I'm giving the Unity thingie a miss.
 Sorry.  

It's too damn miserable to be standing at bus stops getting soaked...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 16, 2005)

I live in Kirkstall. COmpletely forgot about Unity day! 

Arse
.


----------



## Bingo (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh no well the rain eased off later on and it was nice an sunny... good time had by all..... Loved Dino Casino and the International Playboys of Rhythm in the bingo tent, the african drumming squad....... even found a bit of buried treasure in the form of an old coin when we were helping some ppl dig holes for a big spirally thing made out of bricks!


----------

